# Is This Bleeding Normal???



## TryingAfterMC

I started bleeding at 5 weeks which started as light pink discharge then went to dark red and then I passed two clots one about the size of a nickel and the other a dime that whole day it was red bleeding but not filling pads and no cramping! I went for my first ultrasound at 5+3 and they told me everything looked fine and my levels were good so today makes 4 days that I've been bleeding after the dark its mostly been brown mucus then it will get medium red then brown again. I'm so confused why this is happening and after losing a baby in February my mind will not be set at ease. I'm so confused as to why this is happening and I need to know how many of you did this and went on with a healthy pregnancy??? Please I'm going crazy here. :confused:


----------



## essie0828

Hi hun, sorry to hear that you are in such a worrysome situation. Did you tell the doc that you are having bleeding and clotting when you had your scan? If so what did they recommend? Also if I were you I would give your doctor a call and let them know that you are still bleeding and see what they wanna do.. I know sometimes they just wanna wait 2 weeks and do another scan to check for fetal development, and the wait is torture. You could also ask for them to check your progesterone and hcg, in the states they dont usually do them unless you ask or they think there is a problem. Hope all turns out well for you. btw there are some women that have period like bleeding during pregnancy, my aunt swears she never lost her period when she was pregnant with her kids. Said af came right on time every month up until the last trimester.


----------



## TryingAfterMC

essie0828 said:


> Hi hun, sorry to hear that you are in such a worrysome situation. Did you tell the doc that you are having bleeding and clotting when you had your scan? If so what did they recommend? Also if I were you I would give your doctor a call and let them know that you are still bleeding and see what they wanna do.. I know sometimes they just wanna wait 2 weeks and do another scan to check for fetal development, and the wait is torture. You could also ask for them to check your progesterone and hcg, in the states they dont usually do them unless you ask or they think there is a problem. Hope all turns out well for you. btw there are some women that have period like bleeding during pregnancy, my aunt swears she never lost her period when she was pregnant with her kids. Said af came right on time every month up until the last trimester.


I did tell them about it and the ultrasound nurse didn't even seem to be concerned about it. but even though they didn't tell me to do anything special I have been keeping off my feet as much as possible until my next visit. I hate heard of people getting their periods with pregnancy but I didn't bleed around the time my af was due maybe it was late? I'm not sure but if it gets worse or heavy I will call them. for now its the wait til Wednesday. and they are going to do blood work every visit because of my last miscarriage and the bleeding now. They are taking care of me which makes me feel good that if it does happen again they might find out why. I really need to know why. :wacko:


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm so sorry, seeing blood is scary!

I went to the hospital last night because I found some very dark brown (black) blood. Everything ended up being fine, but the doctor in emerg told me that a lot of women bleed in their pregnancy for no reason at all. Sometimes it stops, and other times it continues on and off throughout the pregnancy. He said any time it got worse, or there was cramping associated to come to the hospital for a scan and blood work. As long as the levels are going up and there aren't problems with the ultrasound then things are usually ok, if not unexplained.

I hope everything turns out ok--if your levels are going up its a great sign!


----------



## KelseyMom

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/142576-sch-group-subchorionic-hematoma-161.html


I recommend this forum my story is posted there and people can offer you lots of support


----------



## nikkolay76

Hi,

I am in similar circumstances, I am 6 weeks and 4 days, and previously I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks 2 days in April 2011but didn't find out until I was 9 weeks, when i had an internal ultrasound and found the baby hadn't grown, the only signs I had was a continual brown when I wiped from about 5.5 weeks i had no real pain only mild tugging in my lower abdomen just like you get before your period, I did tell the doctor but they thought that was normal, at just under 8 weeks I had an heated discussion with my boss, 10min after i went to the loo and had a small flow of very light pink fluid, still no pain I called the epu and got an appointment for a scan the following day to find it was inconclusive and I had to wait another week to go back, then it was confirmed my baby had not developed past 6 weeks and 2 days, I was devastated.

I now find myself in the position of worry again at 6 weeks 4 days, yesterday i had trapped wind/constipation/diarhhea like pain for about 20 mins, I then had a loose poo (I know TMI) 5 mins later I had light bleeding (dark red), I have a little spotting today with mild costipation like pains every so often too does this sound like a miscarriage has anyone been through something like this and had a good outcome, I would normally go straight to epu but I am on holiday in another country at the moment and advice good or bad would be appreciated.

I do hope all is ok with you xx


----------



## KelseyMom

nikkolay76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in similar circumstances, I am 6 weeks and 4 days, and previously I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks 2 days in April 2011but didn't find out until I was 9 weeks, when i had an internal ultrasound and found the baby hadn't grown, the only signs I had was a continual brown when I wiped from about 5.5 weeks i had no real pain only mild tugging in my lower abdomen just like you get before your period, I did tell the doctor but they thought that was normal, at just under 8 weeks I had an heated discussion with my boss, 10min after i went to the loo and had a small flow of very light pink fluid, still no pain I called the epu and got an appointment for a scan the following day to find it was inconclusive and I had to wait another week to go back, then it was confirmed my baby had not developed past 6 weeks and 2 days, I was devastated.
> 
> I now find myself in the position of worry again at 6 weeks 4 days, yesterday i had trapped wind/constipation/diarhhea like pain for about 20 mins, I then had a loose poo (I know TMI) 5 mins later I had light bleeding (dark red), I have a little spotting today with mild costipation like pains every so often too does this sound like a miscarriage has anyone been through something like this and had a good outcome, I would normally go straight to epu but I am on holiday in another country at the moment and advice good or bad would be appreciated.
> 
> I do hope all is ok with you xx

I think it sounds like you might have a SCH and would recommend reading stories from the link mentioned above your post


----------



## TryingAfterMC

I am sorry I haven't been able to update on here but things have been crazy... I have been having weekly ultrasounds and my last I was at 7 weeks 3 days but the ultrasound which was fine the week before now shows my uterus hadn't grown at all in week six.. I'm still bleeding but usually not enough to get in a pad but its always there when I wipe... basically I will most likely lose the baby they sent me home with 40/50 chances!!! =/ So now we wait... I go back on Monday because I'm changing doctors and going back to the one I had with my son... I know he probably won't be able to tell me anything better. but what I don't get is they say my levels look great... how can they be good and my baby not be growing??? I'm so confused right now. I would like to know has anyone been behind a week from the last week and still had a healthy baby???


----------



## KelseyMom

TryingAfterMC said:


> I am sorry I haven't been able to update on here but things have been crazy... I have been having weekly ultrasounds and my last I was at 7 weeks 3 days but the ultrasound which was fine the week before now shows my uterus hadn't grown at all in week six.. I'm still bleeding but usually not enough to get in a pad but its always there when I wipe... basically I will most likely lose the baby they sent me home with 40/50 chances!!! =/ So now we wait... I go back on Monday because I'm changing doctors and going back to the one I had with my son... I know he probably won't be able to tell me anything better. but what I don't get is they say my levels look great... how can they be good and my baby not be growing??? I'm so confused right now. I would like to know has anyone been behind a week from the last week and still had a healthy baby???

sorry hunny i know it is stressful im losing my mind too but early in this pregnancy my baby didnt grow but now he is where he should be but i still have a very complicated pregnancy so i doubt that offers any comfort


----------



## gingercat

Hugs x


----------



## TryingAfterMC

I did end up losing the baby I had the D&C today the scary thing is the possibility of it being a molar pregnancy.. I pray it is not that but simply a blighted ovum since no baby was seen... the thing that didn't add up is that my levels were climbing high and doubling but the pregnancy was failing and the irregular sac was deflating. I want badly to get my story out there to help anyone else who may go through something similar. I wish that no one had to go through this but I know sadly it does happen. anyone who has been through something similar please share with me your story and outcome!! I would really appreciate it. :roll:


----------



## Ellbee78

Sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## maisiemoo

It also sounds like SCH to me. I bled, often quite heavily from 5 to 15 weeks with my daughter, passing clots and sometimes experienced cramping.


----------



## maisiemoo

oh my goodnes, I only read the first page. I'm so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KelseyMom

sorry for your loss i posted my story in several forums already good luck with the long emotional healing process it is hard but you can make it through it


----------



## SabrinaKat

So sorry, honey...went through same with an m/c two years ago (at 7 wks); am now almost (tomorrow) 12 wks and am still worried, nervous, etc., Just try and treat yourself to something -- the next few days, weeks will be hell, but came back here a 'virtual' hug.

am so very sorry!


----------



## Mel S

Sorry for your loss, sending you hugs.


----------



## TraceC

I went through a simillar thing earlier this year. I had some light bleeding, we found two small hemotomas so thought everything was fine. Then I had some more bleeding and I had a instinct it wasn't right, so I got another scan only to find out babys hb stopped at 8 wks. I went home and waited for a week to see if Bub would pass, but didn't so I had a D&C on the 18th of May. 3 cycles later we are pregnant again, only to start having bleeding in the past two days again....so I feel like the journey is about to happen all over again.

I wish you all the best in your recovery, and I am so sorry for your loss. I wouldn't wish this to happen to my worst enemy. Its a cruel part of nature. xx


----------



## KelseyMom

TraceC said:


> I went through a simillar thing earlier this year. I had some light bleeding, we found two small hemotomas so thought everything was fine. Then I had some more bleeding and I had a instinct it wasn't right, so I got another scan only to find out babys hb stopped at 8 wks. I went home and waited for a week to see if Bub would pass, but didn't so I had a D&C on the 18th of May. 3 cycles later we are pregnant again, only to start having bleeding in the past two days again....so I feel like the journey is about to happen all over again.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your recovery, and I am so sorry for your loss. I wouldn't wish this to happen to my worst enemy. Its a cruel part of nature. xx

you are not alone find my thred about aiden chase


----------



## Fresia

So sorry to hear your sad news. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## TryingAfterMC

Thanks everyone and I hope and pray that TraceC is not having another mc!! After you lose one or more any speck of bleeding is terrifying!! but like you said its a gut feeling you get. I knew when mine started that it was not good even when the u/s tech said it looked fine... A mother knows!! what hurts the most this time around is that I didn't even spot this time around my period I thought for sure it would be okay this time. but then it kicked in a 5 weeks and my heart was already breaking.


----------



## ashleysci3

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## kagrantham

Sorry to hear about your loss. It can go either way when bleeding is involved and i'm, so sorry that this has happened to you. x


----------



## TryingAfterMC

My bleeding was very much not normal and now they know why... I had a full molar pregnancy! and I'm beginning to think that the baby I lost at the beginning of this year could have been a partial molar since it was not tested I can't prove it =( All I have is the ultrasound CD of the baby at 11 weeks which only measured at 8 weeks. I had to go to the ER because of no insurance so I got no answers. This time around they are taking forever for the full results which has got me so scared it isn't funny!! I do hope my story will help someone going through similar bleeding this may be what happened to you. I'm so sorry for everyone of your losses. God Bless~


----------

